# Moving to Birmingham



## Anat.volf (May 20, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

We are Israeli young couple living now in Amsterdam and moving to Birmingham. We are looking for any advices where to live. We would like a place with nice restaurants, coffees shops and any kind of active life taking onto account that we are going to have a baby in 2 months . 

As well, if anyone knows how hard will it be to find a job. It is a relocation of one of us, and I would have to look for new position. I am a financial controller with management experience from big4 and from real estate company.... 

Regards,
Anat


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Anat.volf said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are Israeli young couple living now in Amsterdam and moving to Birmingham. We are looking for any advices where to live. We would like a place with nice restaurants, coffees shops and any kind of active life taking onto account that we are going to have a baby in 2 months .
> 
> ...


May I just ask, do you qualify to work in the UK ?


----------



## Anat.volf (May 20, 2011)

Johanna said:


> May I just ask, do you qualify to work in the UK ?


i will have to apply for a visa but it should be done by my husbands work


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Anat.volf said:


> i will have to apply for a visa but it should be done by my husbands work


As wife of a work visa holder, she will have the right to work.
Don't expect to be easy to find work in your specialisation. What employers look for are first and foremost UK qualifications and experience, and you will be well down the list of strong candidates. Just try to get any job you can, and if money isn't an issue, then do some voluntary work which will be rewarding.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> What employers look for are first and foremost UK qualifications and experience.


Joppa, I totally understand your point when it comes to UK qualifications, but the UK experience? I've asked about it, but nobody has given me an answer with some basic common sense. What makes it better/complicated/special than any other?.



Joppa said:


> do some voluntary work which will be rewarding


Couldn't agree more with you... with or without money, we all should do it!

Thank you.


----------



## Anat.volf (May 20, 2011)

Joppa, you are saying that with international experience in finance and ACCA I will have to volunteer??? Maybe i should consider and stay in the Netherlands... Do you think it will be the case in London as well?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Anat.volf said:


> Joppa, you are saying that with international experience in finance and ACCA I will have to volunteer??? Maybe i should consider and stay in the Netherlands... Do you think it will be the case in London as well?


Job situation is really, really bad in UK. Only those who are headhunted by top firms get hired easily, others have to compete with 100s and 1000s of equally qualified and experienced applicants. I suppose London offers more as it's far more of an international financial centre than Birmingham, but still won't be easy. From your career point of view, staying in NL will certainly be a better option. 
What I said was instead of being unemployed, use your time in rewarding pursuits like volunteering for a charity. They are always on a lookout for those with administrative and managerial experience, who would be expensive if they have to pay for them. This will also give you valuable UK experience and enhance your CV.
Can't you get internal transfer by your current employer?


----------

